# hämmästyttävät luvut



## Jcharlie

Hi! When the prizes of something (ex. Hotel, Holidays, auto ecc.) are exorbitant can we say

*hämmästyttävät luvut?*

Kiitos paljon


----------



## sakvaka

_Uskomattomat hinnat_, we usually say. Unbelievable prices. _Luku _is any number, not necessarily a price, eg. 352235, 20 %, π, or √(-1).

_Hämmästyttävät luvut_ sounds like something that is picked from a popular "maths for everyone" book.

1 x 8 + 1 = 9
12 x 8 + 2 = 98
123 x 8 + 3 = 987
...
12345 x 8 + 5 = 98765

_I numeri meravigliosi!_


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Uskomattomat hinnat_ isn't a good translation because it doesn't necessarily mean that the prices are exorbitant. It can just as well be used to imply that the prices are incredibly low. _Kiskurihinnat_ is much better.

GOM


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank you very much. What do you say about "nousta pilviin"

Hinnat ovat nousseet pilviin


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Jcharlie said:


> Thank you very much. What do you say about "nousta pilviin"
> 
> Hinnat ovat nousseet pilviin


Nothing wrong with that!

GOM


----------

